

Color ‘hack’ allows users to spy on anyone from anywhere - matthewslotkin
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/color-hack-allows-users-to-spy-on-anyone-from-anywhere/

======
ricefield
So, I'm confused about this one. Actually, I read about this somewhere else a
few days earlier, and its been bugging me since... Wasn't the big thing about
Color that they didn't use GPS to pinpoint you? They had some cool tech (that
apparently justified $41M) that located you using bluetooth, audio input,
lighting, etc, etc and Bill Nguyen basically flat out said GPS sucks and they
don't use it.

So... Why does this hack work? Apparently they are still using/collecting GPS
data? Anyone have a better idea than I do on this?

------
lloeki
How is that a vulnerability when pictures are public inthe first place anyway?
(the geolocation filter is a mere convenience)

------
diegob
Just wait until this is used to put in picture ads or more subtle product
placements everywhere ...

------
matthewslotkin
just imagine using this hack in foursquare...

~~~
cstuder
Download the script here: [http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/how-to-become-mayor-
for-any-plac...](http://www.thebuzzmedia.com/how-to-become-mayor-for-any-
place-in-foursquare-in-9-perl-statements/)

It's back from August 2010, but probably still working.

